# Kontakt Color Numbers



## jdawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi, 
What sense is behind the kontakt colour system?
Where 700000000 is red and 200000000 is yellow etc. Is there a chart somewhere to help?




> set_control_par(get_ui_id(%STUFF),$CONTROL_PAR_BAR_COLOR,*700000000*)


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Aug 23, 2013)

I _think_ there are some colors for reference in the KSP manual. I don't have it with me though so I can't check.


----------



## polypx (Aug 23, 2013)

You can use hex numbers in there if you like instead, I think you start with a 9 and end with an X, or something like that. It's in the manual.


----------



## jdawg (Aug 23, 2013)

I understand I have to use Hex like "9FF0000h" but Nils KSP editor does not accept this and its causing compiling errors, it wont compile. Is there a setting I can change?


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 23, 2013)

What version of the KScript Editor are you using?

Both V151 and V152 accept the 1234h notation as well as both accepting C-style notation with 0x1234.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## mk282 (Aug 24, 2013)

Yep you gotta update KSE. Use hex numbers, so it's like 0RRGGBBh.


----------



## Raptor4 (Aug 24, 2013)

jdawg @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> I understand I have to use Hex like "9FF0000h" but Nils KSP editor does not accept this and its causing compiling errors, it wont compile. Is there a setting I can change?


What kind of UI do you try to color? $CONTROL_PAR_BAR_COLOR
sets the color of the step bar in UI tables and UI waveforms only (on init CB).
Here is an example which is compiled in KSE without any problems (note the KSE transforms the Hex into Dec after the compilation):

```
on init
declare ui_table %STUFF[10](5,5, 10)  
set_control_par(get_ui_id(%STUFF),$CONTROL_PAR_BAR_COLOR,9FF0000h) 
end on
```
Regards
____________________
www.audiogrocery.com


----------

